# The Big Stud Buck is a 14 or 15 pointer!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Went out & enjoyed life for a while this evening! Got some great pictures & a ton of video of 3 bucks, 1 mature doe, 1 yearling doe & 2 fawns, all in one field where I set up my ground blind on the edge with the wind in my favor! It was funny to because I spooked deer out of the field when I was walking in at 6:45 pm but they started coming back out a little before 7:30 pm, in the bright sunlight! I used the 98% Deet, Deep Woods Off tonight & all was good with the skeeters but I did wear long pants, long sleeve shirt, light knee high rubber boots, mesh gloves & the mesh face mask! LOL! Best I can count, the big stud is a 14 pointer with 7 points on each side but maybe 1 extra kicker to make it 15 points!

Slide Show:
http://s37.photobucket.com/user/mikejballcorp/slideshow/080115 King Stud Buck


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice pictures....that is a stud buck!!!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Great pictures. That is definitely a big boy. Is that a soybean field that they are in?


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Here's a small portion of the video footage I got yesterday evening. I shot a little with my Canon T5 & a lot more with my Handycam.


Short Canon video:








Small portion of Handycam footage:


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

those brow tines are unreal. Awesome pics as always


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

He is a tank for sure!


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow those are monster bucks! Nice photos and video!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I know where i'd be set up this fall, LOL. that is one awesome deer.
sherman


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a Booner to me!!!!!!


----------

